# humidor smoking table? Imperial



## Giuffre115 (Mar 10, 2016)

have a smoking table / Humidor from Grand rapids made by Imperial N02040

anyone have information or this? or worth point?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

This might help you date it. The logos changed over time.

Imperial Furniture Co. | Furniture City History


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 10, 2016)

thank you so much... I took a month and could not find that!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Giuffre115 said:


> thank you so much... I took a month and could not find that!


My GOOGLE skills are heightened by the force. :grin2:


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 10, 2016)

the information from that site was great it was appraised at 250-300....


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Are you planning on using this humidor or reselling it?

In any event, I LOVE this piece ... it illustrates the point that Spanish cedar is NOT a requirement for a humidor. Although, integrating Spanish cedar into the shelves required to stack the cigars would be advisable, especially the aromatic kind. I'm not sure how to classify the volume with this next statement, but here goes, "most" Spanish cedar is not that aromatic, find a source for it and build those shelves using it. I wish I could find the thread that showed how to build them. Other PFs should help out here as that is what they do!

Welcome and thanks for sharing ...

CT


----------

